# where to get good HGH...Help...



## themaze619 (Jul 13, 2018)

I am not sure if this is the spot to ask.  I troll around here mostly for informational purposes.  It seems most that post know a lot more than me so I just shut up and read...  Anyways, where is a legit place for HGH?  I  have been on it for about 3 mos.  Not a lot going on.   I just want to see if there is a place that is highly recommended....  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2018)

not necessary to inject expensive HGH anymore when you can use this and yes it works, in fact better because it lasts in your system longer: https://www.musclegelz.com/products/humanogen/


----------



## Rcb6942 (Jul 14, 2018)

Good place to get any gear is Samson at samson@securenym.net - I have been doing bz with him since 2010 its really good gear I had my blood pulled to verify stuff is legit!


----------



## Rcb6942 (Jul 14, 2018)

Dude my guy samson at samson@securenym.net gets inexpensive legit hcg so feel free to hit him up - I have had my doctor to do lab work to verify its 100% legit - these guys are awesome with great customer service


----------



## themaze619 (Jul 17, 2018)

thanks guys.


----------



## The Provider Rep (Jul 18, 2018)

We have the best generics out there, dosed at 100% accuratly to pharm.
email us for a list tp2013@securenym.net


----------



## themaze619 (Jul 21, 2018)

Also,  I am currently taking 1/2cc a day of HGH.  I have been doing so for about 4 months.  I am definitely leaner.  Not feeling stronger necessarily.  Can anyone recommend somewhere to go to get real advice on suggested use? I I have looked around but cant really find much.  It would be nice to find a trusted source of Legitimate good info.


----------



## themaze619 (Jul 21, 2018)

thank you. I will be in touch!


----------

